# moving to usa, spouse green card help



## Zippy0n (Jun 3, 2013)

My american wife and I (british) currently live in the uk. My wife is receiving her _Indefinite Leave to Remain _for the UK in around 10 months. We most likely will move back to the uk in the future... So we are looking to move to the usa in around 10-12 months...

We need to fill out and send in form i-130...what next? Whats the form i-130a for?

If i got my *Green Card* granted in around say 6 months, would i need to enter the usa in a certain time frame? We obviously dont want to be living in two *separate* countries...

Since my wife has no money in the usa how much do her *parents* need to have to *prove support* for my GC?

If we move to the usa would my wife lose her UK _indefinte leave to remain visa_? Would she need to visit the UK every so often to keep it?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

The following web site provides info on US citizens sponsoring their spouses in order to live in US:

https://www.uscis.gov/family/family...pouses-live-united-states-permanent-residents

The form I-130 is for the US citizen to petition their spouse for immigration to the US

If you do your petition via the London Embassy (Direct consular filing) it should take around 6 months.

https://uk.usembassy.gov/embassy-consulates/government-agencies/dhs/uscis/i130filing-html/

You have 6 months to enter the US from the date of your medical (which will take place sometime during the process).

Your wife will need to get joint sponsors if she cannot fulfill the financial requirements. Her parents would need to prove income of 125% of US poverty level (around 21K these days I think)

Yes, if your wife is out of the UK for two years or more her ILR will lapse. Just visiting the UK is not guaranteed to maintain the ILR.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Income requirements for affidavit of support are 125% of current poverty limit per person on the income tax statement plus immigrant. The options of substituting property as in real estate, investments or self sponsorship of immigrant are available. Details can be found on the instructions page on uscis.gov.


----------



## Zippy0n (Jun 3, 2013)

Getting ready to file forms i130 and i-130a etc in the next week. Just a few more questions..

Its says on the USCIS website we can use The department of homeland security credit card payment form. LINK: https://uk.usembassy.gov/wp-content/uploads/sites/16/2017/02/DHS_USCIS_Credit_Card_Payment_Form.pdf 

Has anyone else used this? OR is it better to have someone in the USA mail me a cashiers check from a US bank? OR is there another way to pay thats more reliable?

Also, i have seen mixed forums on if London accepts two sponsers? Do they accept two sponsers for the I-130 etc application? 

thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Can't help with the payment options.

With regard your sponsors: You wife is your main sponsor. 

If she cannot meet the financial requirements then you have joint sponsors (US family/friends). You can more than one joint sponsor.


----------



## Zippy0n (Jun 3, 2013)

*Ready to post my i-130...*

Here's my cover letter with all my included list of documents. Please look over and give let me know if i've left something out. thanks


USCIS Field Office – London (I-130)
Embassy of the United States of America
24 Grosvenor Square
London W1K 6AH

Dear Sir or Madam:

I-130 Petition for Alien Spouse: (beneficiary name)

Petitioner: (petitioner name)

Contents include:

1. Checklist for Petition for Alien Spouse 

2. Payment: Department of Homeland Security Credit Card Payment Form

3. Form I-130 with Petitioner’s photos attached

4. Form I-130A with Beneficiary’s photos attached

5. Petitioner’s proof of U.S. Citizenship: 
-Copy of Bio page of Petitioner’s Passport
-Copy of Petitioner’s Birth Certificate (front and back)
6. Petitioner’s proof of residence in the UK:
-Copy of Petitioner’s Biometric Resident Card (front and back) 
7. Beneficiary’s Bio page from passport
-Copy of Beneficiary’s Birth Certificate
8. Copy of Marriage Certificate 

9. G-1145 E‐Notification of Application/Petition Acceptance

10. First class self‐addressed stamped envelope 


11. Proof of Bona-fide marriage: 
-Copy of Birth certificate of child 1 (child of Beneficiary and Petitioner) 
-Copy of Birth Certificate of child 2 (child of Beneficiary and Petitioner) 
-Copy of Nationwide joint bank account statements
-Copy of Barclay’s joint Bank account statements 
-Copy of Council Tax Bills


Thank you for your assistance in this matter
Sincerely, 
(Petitioner)


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks OK ....


----------



## Zippy0n (Jun 3, 2013)

*I-864 Questions*

(my American wife is writing this) 

I have sent in my British husband’s I-130 application.. Now I am working on gathering all documents for the Affidavit of Support I-864… 

I have not had a job the last 4 years living in the UK. I have been filing my taxes every year though in the USA. I will send those in… Plus I own 10% of a company in the USA.. Will that help my case? ( It doesn’t make enough to be sole support. ) 

Please bear with me…. 😊 

My dad is going to be our sponsor. He makes $50,000 a year…BUT…complication…. he already sponsor’s my Canadian immigrant bro-in-law so his family is under my dad still. Since my BIL moved over only 2 years ago...he’s still being sponsored by my dad…. So all that to say…. my dad will need to sponsor 11 people! So are my calculations of 125% above poverty level (form i-864p) of *$67,325 total for 11 people* correct? Or is there a cut off at 8 people as the list only goes to 8 people? 

Also, to supplement my dad’s income my dad owns a home worth $100,000+ and my husband and I own a home worth £60,000+. Neither have mortgages. So to make up the $20,000 (17,325) deficit to support can I use my house AND can my dad use his house as assets? I realize we need to X the $20,000 deficit by 3 for assets to be used. Making that a need for at least $60,000. 

hope this all makes sense...
Thank you so much for your time, 
Zippy0n (wife)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

https://www.uscis.gov/greencard/affidavit-support
This should answer all your AoS related questions.
Headcount = number of dependants on annual tax return + number of immigrants being sponsored


----------



## Zippy0n (Jun 3, 2013)

*After ds-260...*

(ZIPPYON WIFE WRITING) 

WE JUST SENT IN THE DS-260 FORM ONLINE TO LONDON. 

I AM A BIT CONFUSED AS TO HOW TO SUBMIT SUPPORTING DOCUMENTS (COPIES OF I-864, ETC ETC)....

IT SAYS TO SEND THE SUPPORTING DOCUMENTS TO THE NVC’s Consular Electronic Application Center. I SIGNIN TO OUR ACCOUNT BUT NOWHERE TO BE FOUND IS THERE A PLACE TO SUBMIT DOCUMENTS OR PAY FEES. 

BUT IN LOOKING DOWN THE LIST OF METHODS** TO SUBMIT I CAN'T FIND ONE WITH OUR SPECIFIC BEGINNING 3 DIGIT CODE? HOW ARE WE TO SUBMIT THEM?

I KNOW SOME PEOPLE SAY THAT IN DEALING WITH LONDON EMBASSY YOU DON'T NEED TO SEND THE SUPPORTING DOCUMENTS IN. INSTEAD JUST TAKE ALL ORIGINAL DOCUMENTS TO YOUR INTERVIEW. 

I COULD JUST BE OVERTHINKING THINGS?! 

ONE MORE QUESTION.. 

MY MOM (IN THE USA) HAS BEEN HELPING ME FILE MY TAXES EACH YEAR. BUT I ONLY HAVE UP TO 2015 AS I DIDN'T MAKE ANYTHING. DO I NEED EVIDENCE OF THIS? MY MOM ASKED OUR TAX MAN (IN THE USA) AND HE SAID YOU CAN'T GET EVIDENCE THAT YOU DIDN'T HAVE ENOUGH INCOME TO FILE TAXES.. ??

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE FOR ALL YOUR HELP.


**(TRAVEL.STATE.GOV Step 6: Submit Documents to the NVC)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your have me confused. Are you filing Direct Consular Filing in London or through the processing center handling your geographic area.


----------



## Zippy0n (Jun 3, 2013)

sorry I wasn't clear.... We applied with direct consular filing in London. I-130.. we just sent in our DS-260.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Zippy0n said:


> sorry I wasn't clear.... We applied with direct consular filing in London. I-130.. we just sent in our DS-260.


https://uk.usembassy.gov/visas/family-immigration/how-to-apply-2/

https://www.uscis.gov/file-online/uscis-immigrant-fee


----------



## Zippy0n (Jun 3, 2013)

We submitted our DS-260 January 14, 2018... 

We have heard nothing from the embassy since then. What's the next step? 

We are waiting for our appointment letter to come from the London embassy for our interview.. and once we have the interview apointment date then we can book our medical correct before the interview.. 

We have gone on the CEAC Visa status check and it says READY (for the interview). 

Are we missing something? As its been 5 months of waiting for an appointment. 

Is it such a long wait because the embassy moved addresses in London? 

Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Interview load has almost doubled due to changes in requirements. Have you contacted London? You may not to check if London still offers info passes.


----------



## Zippy0n (Jun 3, 2013)

twostep said:


> info passes.


What do you mean by "info passes"? 

We have contacted the embassy twice. (once being this morning) Basically they just refer us to the uk.usembassy... page for the next steps. 

It says on this page "Please do not schedule an appointment unless you have received your appointment letter". 

But upon reading of other applicants timelines they made their medical app BEFORE their appointment letter arrived. Do we book the medical before receiving our appointment letter? 

thank you!


----------

